# Where are the happy stories...



## timbre (Oct 3, 2011)

I know this is a forum for people to come to for advice about their marrige or anything else in the realm... but where are the happy stories.

I come here looking for advice and possibly something to cheer me up and say yea... it is possible. All I find are bitter people who can't get past what happened.

Yes I'm on my soapbox... but come on people... not every person is as bad as they are made out to be on here?

Lets hear the successes for a while... not the failures.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd love to post a happy story but we've only been together 2 years and sometimes that comes across as just naive. The "you're only happy because you're not unhappy yet." I would love to see happy stories too. Well for what it's worth, my husband and I are totally in love with each other and enjoying the "honeymoon" stage for 2 years now. No serious problems... I'm just on TAM because I like talking about marriage and am interested in it as a topic in general.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

timbre said:


> All I find are bitter people who can't get past what happened.


I've found some people here who have gotten past what happened and are just trying to share their past experiences in the hope of helping someone else. I don't see everyone as bitter. Angry, lost, confused, hurt ... I've seen those range of emotions. But not everyone comes across to me as bitter.

My estranged husband and I have an amicable relationship. Heck, we like each other a lot more now that we're not living under the same roof. Of course, it also helps that he's got eight months of sobriety! The past is just that ... over, kaput. I believe most folks who come on here bitter, eventually find closure and let go of their animosity.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I came on for the first time because I wanted some advice about a problem I was having, but not because I was unhappy in the relationship. I got quite a few bitter and mean answers to my post, and I ended up figuring things out on my own.

Now, I come to vent and to offer an opinion here and there...but I'm not unhappy, by any means!

Our relationship is not perfect, but I love my husband, and we're happy. If I had listened to the bitters, I would not have ended up marrying him tho...glad I didnt' listen in this case


----------



## timbre (Oct 3, 2011)

I guess your all right... I choose the words wrong. People come here bitter. I see that in a lot of the initial posts on topics.

I guess I just didn't only want to hear.... kick her out, make these demands, etc... Where is love and forgiviness these days? It's no wonder the divorce rate is so high in this country. People don't love, people don't forgive.... they divorce and try again... and usually fail again.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

timbre said:


> I guess your all right... I choose the words wrong. People come here bitter. I see that in a lot of the initial posts on topics.
> 
> I guess I just didn't only want to hear.... kick her out, make these demands, etc... Where is love and forgiviness these days? It's no wonder the divorce rate is so high in this country. People don't love, people don't forgive.... they divorce and try again... and usually fail again.


It's because we are all different in what we are willing to tolerate. For me, I've had trust issues all my life due to childhood abuse by my father, so I find it very hard to trust a man. That's why I've been through one sh*t relationship after another for the last 20+ years. I just got married recently, at the age of 41! I'm hoping that this is the one!  For me, an affair would be an immediate deal breaker - it just isn't something I'd be able to move past IN the relationship. So there would be no demands, on my part, I would just walk away. Forgiveness? Sure, I'd forgive him...EVENTUALLY. For example, I forgive the father of my 2 oldest children for the crappy way he treated me over our 5 years together (cheating/physical abuse/drug & alcohol abuse). I don't harbour a grudge for him at all. In fact, I'm indifferent! Better than harping over it to my kids, right?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't believe I'm a bitter person, but I admit I vent a lot of my bitterness on here, which is probably the reason I don't carry it around with me. I try not to direct the bitterness I offload on this site onto other members though.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

The Long-Term Success in Marriage forum here (I think that's what it's called) probably has quite a few success stories. 

People probably just figure it's easier to divorce and hook up with someone else because most states are no-fault. It's not expensive to get an uncontested divorce, and unless you're worth millions, you don't drag things out trying to get them settled.

What leaves me scratching my head are people who have affairs. I just never wanted to go there. Figured I had enough problems with my marriage, so why compound those problems with an affair? Not saying I'm better than anyone else, or morally superior; just never had any interest in making life more complicated ... JMO.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I have only been married for a year. Yet nobody can tell me that I haven't known unhappiness. 

During our _engagement_, my husband lost his well paying job and could not find another for a whole year! The recession was hard on both of us. There was no severance for my husband, because the company he worked for went bankrupt. My field has changed so much that my qualifications are suddenly worth precious little. We are still paying off bad debt... In order to save money and avoid my controlling mother, we had a very small wedding. My parents shunned us for a year because we eloped.

These challenges taught us to be resourceful and learn to support each other during trials. A marriage is only as good as the way hard times are handled. Things are much better financially. I will be returning to college in January, so that I can have a new and better paying career. My in laws recently gave us a party that was like a wedding reception-even though my parents never gave us a card, at least we have my in laws love and support.:smthumbup:

Omega, you and I are not having babies...our honeymoon periods will last a lot longer, because we will not have to contend with the strain of becoming parents. We have more time to focus on our spouses:smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a happy story...still writing it actually 

Don't know if people want to hear it. lol. But it has a happy ending thus far <3


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Omega, you and I are not having babies...our honeymoon periods will last a lot longer, because we will not have to contend with the strain of becoming parents. We have more time to focus on our spouses:smthumbup:


I don't know. Is this true?

I still feel like we're in our honeymoon phase. We've hit some bumps but I still get goosebumps when I know he's coming home and he's the ONLY man who I've ever been able to look at for so long and still say, "DAYUM! He's sexy.  "


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

The REALLY happy people are too busy having sex to bother with folks like us!!!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I don't know. Is this true?
> 
> I still feel like we're in our honeymoon phase. We've hit some bumps but I still get goosebumps when I know he's coming home and he's the ONLY man who I've ever been able to look at for so long and still say, "DAYUM! He's sexy.  "


Parents can still find each other sexy, but they cannot possibly have the same amount of private time for each other as childfree couples.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/complete-without-kids/201103/fact-or-fiction

This was written by a clinical psychologist. 

I admire you and your husband, for being the exception rather than the rule. :yay:

There are too many threads on this very forum, started by sexually frustrated new daddies.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

timbre said:


> I guess I just didn't only want to hear.... kick her out, make these demands, etc... Where is love and forgiviness these days? It's no wonder the divorce rate is so high in this country. People don't love, people don't forgive.... they divorce and try again... and usually fail again.


A lot of times people will come here "stuck". She's cheating on me, but I don't want to divorce, help! Or, some such thing. Many people here have worked on themselves, got over the same "stuck", and offer out advice based on what got them out of their dilemma. 

And forgiving someone who has not corrected themselves doesn't solve anything most of the time.

I am still going through my own journey, and every day I realize more that I don't "win" if I stay married, and I don't "lose" if I divorce. 

Just my .02


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The advice I got was to leave my H, due to how he treated me even though I did speak up for myself, and consistently. Actions speak louder than words. I was sad to have to leave him but did not trash his life, I just left and then I stayed open. The result we are now together, he listens to me. It was a vicious cycle, he would do things that a normal person would not tolerate, lies and stuff, personal insults and intrusions, etc. Being a pacifist, I would ask questions and tell him how his behavior made me feel, ask him not to do that, etc. He'd keep right on doing it, instead of getting angry with him directly, I would channel my energy into improving the life I did have control over, this would make him feel rejected (rightly so, because what he was doing, no normal person would put up with, it was worthy of rejection, emotional cheating and lying and abuse and stuff like that, having other people in our lives who did not belong there, being insulting/wrong behavior attitude to other people who did belong there just wrong stuff). Then when I got angry and frustrated and feeling of trapped he would say I was nuts. Finally he was away for a year and I was able to see how wrong this was, discovered proofs of how wrong everything was, still willing to work on it maturely, etc. He came home and what he did was even worse, sigh. He could not see how it was wrong, so I left!!!! Well, what do you know, he became a changed man. I am still in my apartment, he spends most of the time with me but he respects my normal boundaries. This is very new for me in a relationship. I thought I had married the wrong guy for a while, that I'd make a huge mistake in judgement. I am not sure why he acted the way he did, that is not my business. The point is I found a way to communicate with him that worked. It was not just the leaving, he knows I will stick up for myself and that I have normal limits and will call BS lying just that. The issue I think with him is that he never spent enough time with anyone to make it so they had to tell him the truth about his behavior. And he had relationships with women (both romantic and otherwise, like friends only he didn't realize the friend was nuts) who were married to other people and so he didn't deal with them all the time, only when they were putting him up on a pedastal for their own needs/fantasies about the perfect man. Unlike real friends, they would never tell him when he was being a jerk. Even among my real friends, we tell each other the truth about habits and try to be honest because we like to be together so we look out for each other's needs and respect boundaries, etc. Anyway, things have really changed. We do stuff together and it is fun. I get more work done now with less worry and much less intrusion, I am also in school full time working towards a degree in a field that I have always been spending my spare time in but never got to pursue directly, finances are great, we spend a lot less time throwing money at problems, not that it was a huge thing, but I am able to say stop, it is nice of you to want to buy that but that is not what I really want/what the children really need. I guess I have found the voice that belongs to me and had belonged to me all the time. But since I get listened to, there is a lot less need for talking and a lot more time for living so it's loads better. We talk about stuff that is fun, like a movie or other people and how we relate to them, friends, etc. He has lost a lot of his jealousy in seeing how I relate to men I know from dance class or from other places, in that the relationship is not a sexual one but a friends one and has limits and he is learning to relate to women a bit differently than before. He still tries me out from time to time taking a verbal jab or emotional jab at me either intentionally or out of habit but I always knee jerk reaction to look after myself without getting all over him. I just let him know when wrong is wrong. The latest thing was about porn, for him he had given it up for a whole year and intended to stay away from it even declining a computer at work, but got sucked back into it, it showed in the way he treated me so I knee-jerked hard on that one. It is not a big deal to him, he does not need it but it's an addictive energy-sucking habit. I won't mind watching some kind of movies with him or couples instructional videos which are also designed for couples or singles porn...but they are married couples in those videos (Sinclair Institute). 

Anyway, yes, there are happy stories but as other poster says, people are too busy with their happy life and forget to come on here and relate about it. Maybe also thinking it would be sad for something to happen again and then have to come back to read posts about the 'happy ending'. For me, it does feel real and so that's good enough for me right now. I don't mind sharing. It does take time out of work and personal pursuits I'd put on hold while working on problems. I think a lot of people do get behind when they have to make mental health and marriage survival a priority for so long.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Parents can still find each other sexy, but they cannot possibly have the same amount of private time for each other as childfree couples.
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/complete-without-kids/201103/fact-or-fiction
> 
> ...


 I guess hubs and I are different because the kids are in bed by 8:30 and it's all about us. Even on Sunday mornings (his day off) we put on a movie for them and go "talk" in the bedroom :rofl: I think many women get confused in their roles after a child is born. I don't know...:scratchhead:

However, my husband helped a TON with our newborn so I never felt overwhelmed. This also made me want to have more sex because I didn't feel the exhaustion. He got up with her, bathed her, gave me an hour a night to just veg out by myself, etc. He was amazing. 

I wonder how many dads on here who complain about no sex actually help their wife out, or is it strictly the wife's job....


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

*FirstYearDown*, I didn't realize you were an eloper too! We ran off to a little island and got married with only the required witnesses (no family within hundreds of miles!). By far the MOST romantic wedding I've ever been to. We actually said our vows by the sea, in private, as the sun came up earlier that morning. I always secretly suspected that the less hullaballoo was involved in the wedding, the sweeter the marriage - but I have no evidence for that one, just a hunch.

I am so impressed by parents like *that_girl*, in large part because my FB friends list and blog roll are chock full of parents in their early 30s who have completely lost touch with each other. 

I'm not 100% sure that we couldn't do it if we tried, but I don't want to risk it. I love that we spend 16 hours/day ALONE TOGETHER, every day (more on weekends). So, so awesome! He's sitting 3" away from me as I write this


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I just glanced over and he's looking at photos of our Valentine's Dinner that we had this past February - I had decorated the dining room with all kinds of romantic silliness. I just melted that he's looking at those photos. A happy little moment for the OP who was asking... and now I'm going to get off the internet


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

A few of our moderators came on here facing trouble in their marriage and have worked through it. A lot of others have as well, just not sure they posted threads about it.

I'm in a very satisfying marriage, and I don't want to jinx it by talking about how "happy" my wife and I are. All I can say is that these are some of the characteristics I think keep it working:

1. always treat each other with dignity and respect
2. frequent date nights (especially when you have young kids)
3. discuss and work through any serious issues after you've cooled down
4. confide in each other, more than anyone else
5. uniform front in parenting
6. stick around positive people and keep good boundaries with friends and family
7. always be supportive of each other / work as a team
8. Lot's of joking, teasing 
9. good sex and always working on making it better, non-sexual intimacy as well
10. trust / transparency

I also like Lisa Kift's article: 

10 Characteristics of Successful Relationships | The Toolbox at LisaKiftTherapy.com


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

> FirstYearDown, I didn't realize you were an eloper too! We ran off to a little island and got married with only the required witnesses (no family within hundreds of miles!). By far the MOST romantic wedding I've ever been to. We actually said our vows by the sea, in private, as the sun came up earlier that morning. I always secretly suspected that the less hullaballoo was involved in the wedding, the sweeter the marriage - but I have no evidence for that one, just a hunch.


 yay! I love that!

Hubs and i didn't elope, but we had 14 people join us on the sand at the beach at 11:11am on my 33rd birthday. My brother-in-law was our officiant. We had no bridal party. I think our whole wedding cost 1,000 bucks (clothing included) 

Then we went to our favorite mexican restaurant for lunch and margaritas 

Best day ever 

I love that he's looking at those photos right now.  Enjoy!


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

I came here because I started to suspect I was being cheated on again. It turns out I was wrong but this provided the catalyst for me to recognize that our relationship was deteriorating. So I got us into couples therapy and we have been actively working on improving things ever since. 

It's going amazingly well, we've made a huge amount of progress in understanding our issues, ourselves, and each other. We still have serious breakdowns in effectively communicating with each other but we can recognize the causes better now and are learning to deal with them productively. 

Also, our sex life is much better. It's still not great but she has finally accepted that it is a serious problem we need to deal with. We've been working on it some in therapy but we're going to find an actual dedicated sex therapist when we're done.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> The REALLY happy people are too busy having sex to bother with folks like us!!!


:lol::lol::lol: you just made me spit pop out of my nose.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> The REALLY happy people are too busy having sex to bother with folks like us!!!


This isn't true. Look how happy Threetimesalady seems on her wonderful and long running thread.

My husband and I have a very active sex life, yet I find the time to come on here and post. After all, no couple can make love every hour of every day.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> This isn't true. Look how happy Threetimesalady seems on her wonderful and long running thread.
> 
> My husband and I have a very active sex life, yet I find the time to come on here and post. After all, no couple can make love every hour of every day.


Right?

lol. You'll know when hubs is home because I won't be on here.

He's been working so hard lately...so far, it's been 8 twelve hour days in a row! Poor man! But he has tomorrow off and last night we had a celebration just because he's awesome. The lobster came out perfectly


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You too, TG? Tomorrow is my 40th B-Day AND my 13th Wedding Anniversary.

Ain't got no excuse to forget!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You want a happy story? Read my recent threads...
You want ugly stories? Read all my other threads :rofl:

Marriage ain't a rainbow dance with people holding hands and jumping for joy, farting out butterflies all the time.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

How nice to get married on your birthday! Have a good one!:toast::toast:

Happy anniversary as well! I hope to have a long marriage like yourself.:smthumbup:

Are you doing anything special for these two occasions?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

TAM is like a Emergency Room for marriage. The happy stories tend not to need to come here.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Something good happens to you, human nature dictates you tell 5 people - if that many.

Something bad happens to you? Human nature urges you to tell 20 - or more.



Atholk said:


> TAM is like a Emergency Room for marriage. The happy stories tend not to need to come here.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

omega said:


> We ran off to a little island and got married with only the required witnesses (no family within hundreds of miles!). By far the MOST romantic wedding I've ever been to. We actually said our vows by the sea, in private, as the sun came up earlier that morning. I always secretly suspected that the less hullaballoo was involved in the wedding, the sweeter the marriage - but I have no evidence for that one, just a hunch.


This was our wedding too!! We'd told people our plans beforehand, so it wasn't truly eloping, but we had our wedding and honeymoon rolled into one on a beautiful tropical island. It was blissfully relaxing. The morning of our wedding day, we swam in the ocean, then ate breakfast, and went back to our room to get ready - H helped me zip my wedding dress, I did my own hair and makeup as normal, had a simple, beautiful bouquet that I didn't even see before that morning and had no input with (which suited me!) and then we met each other outside on the beach to marry. 

I'd never imagined myself getting married, never had the dream as a little girl of the wedding and dress ......and this suited us both perfectly. I don't criticize anyone else's way of celebrating as it's so highly personal. For us, this was truly our perfect day. It was extremely intimate and joyful. We watched the sun set in our wedding attire, drinks in hand, then had dinner in a private dining room with the humidity lingering around us until the rain finally broke and we sat listening to the pattering outside. 

I recently finished sorting through boxes of 16 years of love letters and cards between us. They deserved some renewed TLC with how they were stored. I read through each birthday card, every tiny note saved, the long letters, and it tells our story. I see how we changed over the years. They are heart-warming to read but the person I am now wouldn't write the things I wrote 16 years ago. Just as people mature, relationships need to mature as well. Sometimes we also get stuck in patterns of being with one another that don't apply anymore.

We were in-sync for a long time and then we weren't. This year we dealt with a lot of emotions and have come out stronger as a result. There's ebbs and flows in everything. I feel we have a clearer and renewed understanding of ourselves and each other. For that I'm extremely grateful. I think tying something up into "happy marriage" is simplifying the relationship - the dynamic is so much more than that package implies. I could say we have a happy story but I'd rather say we have a REAL story.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

omega said:


> I'd love to post a happy story but *we've only been together 2 years and sometimes that comes across as just naive.* The "you're only happy because you're not unhappy yet." I would love to see happy stories too. Well for what it's worth, my husband and I are totally in love with each other and enjoying the "honeymoon" stage for 2 years now. No serious problems... I'm just on TAM because I like talking about marriage and am interested in it as a topic in general.


I hope you don't mind me commenting on this. 

I met with a friend recently. She's dating a man who was with his wife 15 years, and has been divorced for a couple of years. My friend and this man are completely into each other, I've never seen her so happy. She expressed to me she sometimes feels awkward because while he has the experience of being married and with someone for so long, she hasn't. 

I responded that just because people are married for years on end, doesn't necessarily mean they're actually learning anything about themselves or each other. People sometimes stay together for years for various reasons. It doesn't mean they're any wiser for the experience. My friend might not have the experience of being with someone long-term but she's also had the opportunity to know herself well independently of another. That in itself can be valuable. I'm not saying her man didn't learn things in his marriage but I don't agree that the number of years you "put in" equates to what someone knows/learns/can offer. Just sayin. I appreciate your posts here and regardless of the number of years you've been married, your life experience in various ways is valued. Post on, I say!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> I hope you don't mind me commenting on this.
> 
> I met with a friend recently. She's dating a man who was with his wife 15 years, and has been divorced for a couple of years. My friend and this man are completely into each other, I've never seen her so happy. She expressed to me she sometimes feels awkward because while he has the experience of being married and with someone for so long, she hasn't.
> 
> I responded that just because people are married for years on end, doesn't necessarily mean they're actually learning anything about themselves or each other. People sometimes stay together for years for various reasons. It doesn't mean they're any wiser for the experience. My friend might not have the experience of being with someone long-term but she's also had the opportunity to know herself well independently of another. That in itself can be valuable. I'm not saying her man didn't learn things in his marriage but I don't agree that the number of years you "put in" equates to what someone knows/learns/can offer. Just sayin. I appreciate your posts here and regardless of the number of years you've been married, your life experience in various ways is valued. Post on, I say!


:iagree:

I can't stand when people discredit my marriage just because we've been married a little over 2 years. "Oh, you don't know what marriage is yet!" Really? I guess we're just playing pretend.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

F-102 said:


> You too, TG? Tomorrow is my 40th B-Day AND my 13th Wedding Anniversary.
> 
> Ain't got no excuse to forget!


Congrats!

I was married on my birthday too! But I guess I already said that LOL!


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

*heartsbeating* and *that_girl*, thanks! I really enjoy the posts you two write so your posts really made me smile. 

And of course even those of us who have only been married a short time may have been in long relationships before that. Before I met my husband I was in one 6 year relationship and one 3.5 year one, both of which failed for their own reasons and I learned from them - but while I was in them, I considered marrying the guy - something deep down said "don't!" because I knew I should feel "something more" - just didn't know what, because I hadn't experienced it yet. It wasn't until I met my husband that I experience THAT feeling - and when I consider how close I came to marrying each of those two LTR, I realize that there probably are plenty of people out there who DID marry someone even without THAT feeling... and then you get into these conversations where even bringing up something like THAT feeling gets you labeled as a rainbow-farting naif  

I don't think I've ever seen it discussed on TAM but I have often wondered if being crazy in love and successful in marriage is tied to particular aspects of a person's personality less than the effort or even luck that goes into it. What I mean is, maybe there's something in our personalities that makes marriage and being in love "work really well" for some of us, and "work that has to be done" for others. Work (verb) = good, work (noun) = not as good. Just a thought. I tend to think way too much about marriage, thus me being here at TAM.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a happy story also. My sexy wife is my sunshine. 

Being a recovered ****ty husband that neglected his deserving wife for a few years because I was ignorant of what she needed, I hit the books and saved my marriage about four years ago. 

I now get it that she needs me to pursue her with affection and other romance that keeps her warm inner glow well lit. When it is, she blows my hair back something fierce. 

It pretty simple in my book. 

I am hear not to solve my puzzles but to ...

1. remind myself what can happen if I neglect her again 
2. learn more deeply from others what works and doesnt work
3. help others with methods, insights and encouragement

Wishing you all the best


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband are very very very very very very happy, it has been a journey that, when we reminisce, it has been so beautiful, I start to tear up and wish we could go back in time. 

Cherish our Memories -all 30 yrs of them (8 yrs dating & 22 married), but of coarse like most everyone else, we can look back and see where we went wrong in some things.... 

For us... I had some religious hangups with sex, I call this "repression"- not knowing how to let loose, live it up and get dirty with my husband - then we struggled with infertility for over 6 yrs, then a slew of kids one after the other and I kinda put my husband on the back burner, I was so damn thankful God blessed us with those children. ....And he was too PASSIVE about it all.... his needs, his wants, he suffered some (always wanting more sex ). He has said about those years though......." even when things were a little DRY, it was still Good, the kids made me happy". But it could have been so much MORE. That sums up our mistakes we have learned from. 

I originally landed here when I had an increase in my sex drive that was so Raging, I wondered if I had a sex addiction - this has enhanced our already beautiful marraige to heights we never dreamed. One could say my Mid life crisis was "ALL SEXUAL". Did my husband ever think he would see the day? NO! But it was even more than he could take. ha ha -- for a time, now we are on the same page. 

I have always been a writer, reader & forum junky of some sort since I got our 1st computer, various subjects, I have become somewhat addicted to this place. Love sharing links, hearing others stories, expressing what I/we have learned along the way -if anyone can benefit by some of our silly mistakes, It would make me very very happy. As I can not go back in time and relive those years. I have much to teach my daughter. 

We had a good friend say about us - about a year ago now... in our presence to another friend, we were sitting around in his kitchen, talking about being single, relationships etc and he says ..... "I dont think I could live a 2nd lifetime and find a love like that" It was a very touching moment. 

I must agree with his words, me & my husband both feel we couldn't live a 2nd lifetime and find what we have again. When one of us dies, I think we might be that husband or wife who dies shortly after from a "broken heart". You hear stories like that. Just thinking about it - I start to tear up within seconds


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm..I am just thinking that those so called "bitter posts" does make us think straight? I also came here in confusion and anger and saw some posts that I don't agree with but it did help me indirectly. We don't have to listen or follow all the replies given we just have to read them and see what emotions they stir in us and if its what we want.


----------



## Zeldaforever (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure all the "happily ever afters" are in fairy tales. 
I quit believing in storybook romances a LONG TIME AGO.


----------

